# Katie at 17 weeks



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic! Wow , I can not wait to see her grown up...I've enjoyed seeing all her puppy pics as she grows. She is beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I love rottie feet... she is lovely and I love her expression and I dare say she reminds me of her mom in photos howver with a little more spice to her attitude perhaps?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

There are so many things that I love about Katie. Her topliine for one. You could set a plate on that lovely topline. Her face is lovely and she has such expression. I think she is going to be a very big girl.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is outstanding for her age. I love her head type, ear set, topline, FRONT, (omg the front!!!), movement, breed type, and body substance.

I would love to see more bone and more turn of stifle in the rear, and a smaller more almond shaped darker eye.

I think she will be right at 90 lbs. For now, she is among the top of her age group.


----------

